# Memoria USB de nada menos que 4TB de capacidad



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2019)

Como suele ser su costumbre, SanDisk presentó un prototipo que pretende hacer historia. Una memoria USB de nada menos que 4TB de capacidad, el más grande de su tipo.

Según informó el sitio The Verge desde CES 2019, “tiene un cable USB-C integrado que pone esto más en el lado de ‘SSD muy pequeño’ que en ‘unidad flash muy grande’. Pero por fuera de la nomenclatura, sigue siendo es una unidad de 4TB notablemente pequeña que se puedes guardar en el bolsillo, ¡y eso es genial!”.

SanDisk además aprovechó de presentar un prototipo de memoria USB Tipo C de 1TB. Este modelo está pensado especialmente para móviles, como la misma marca comentó en un comunicado.

“Los smartphones, drones, cámaras de acción y lentes de realidad virtual (VR) están capturando y creando contenido rico al que los usuarios desean acceder y compartir con amigos y seguidores por igual. Las innovaciones en cámaras de lentes múltiples, video 8K, 5G inalámbrico, VR, realidad aumentada (AR) y transmisión de video están permitiendo experiencias más envolventes. Como resultado, los consumidores buscan formas más fáciles de capturar, preservar, acceder y compartir su contenido personal a medida que se enriquece y se vuelve más sólido”.

Fuente​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2019)

Hace unos 8 años instale un sistema de 3 impresoras de altísimo volumen/capacidad para la emisión de impuestos & demases. El banco de memoria 400TB (SSD) ocupaba la habitación contigua a las máquinas. 
Con estas memoria, se podría integrar a las maquinas y obviar el banco externo.


----------



## Lolo71 (Ene 20, 2019)

El problema actual de las memorias de tan alta capacidad es la producción de memorias truchas,una compañera del trabajo me presumió una memoria kingston de 2t. 
A leguas se miraba lo falso desde la envoltura y demás detalles, traída desde la mismísima china con un costo de 15 usd.
lastima que estén algo fuera del bolsillo de la gente trabajadora.Hay que esperar a  que bajen esos precios tan exorbitantes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 20, 2019)

Un día las veremos comunes, recuerdo el 2007 una memoria USB de 4 gigas era muy cara y decíamos para que tanta memoria ni que guardaramos películas.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 21, 2019)

El gran problema de la tecnología flash es el bajo número de ciclos de escribir y cambiar su contenido. Afortunadamente se venciertos avances de tecnologías alternativas de memoria no volatil.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 21, 2019)

Mmm no creo es más fácil olvidar la memoria pegada en computadora ajena o prestarla y que nunca te la devuelvan a que veas cómo se degrada o Heche a perder.


----------



## R-Mario (Ene 22, 2019)

Recuerdo leer vida promedio de 1000 ciclos lo que significa borrar y escribir una ves al día durante 3 años, lo que para entonces ya será obsoleta jejeje por otro lado según recuerdo los controladores de las memorias flash optimizan la escritura para maximizar la vida de la celda, como sea 4TB en un pendrive es sorprendente solo por ese echo me imagino que pronto le seguirán las micro SD


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 22, 2019)

Pero 4TB para que es útil para un mortal.
piratería sería:
 juegos, películas, series, pornografía, música,etc.
pero útilidad nimodo que se usen para modelado 3D y cálculos de astronomía.
eso es absurdo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2019)

4 Tera de pornografía no es mucho ?   . . .  aún en Hi definition ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 4 Tera de pornografía no es mucho ?   . . .  aún en Hi definition ?



 ! Así *NO *hay cuerpo que aguante !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2019)

Opción 1ª régimen alimentario
Opción 2ª - 4 Tera de


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Opción 1ª régimen alimentario
> Opción 2ª - 4 Tera de


Se me ocurrieron varias respuestas posibles, y todas indefectiblemente irían a parar a moderación


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 22, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se me ocurrieron varias respuestas posibles, y todas indefectiblemente irían a parar a moderación


Eso es una paradoja, Fogo' quedaría en un bucle de postear y moderar indefinidamente. Creo que colapsa la matrix. jajaja

Por otra parte, me parece increible y fenomenal el dispositivo de 4TB. En lo personal prefiero tener varias de máximo 16GB que al olvidarla, perderla o al ser dañada; perdería solo parte de la información. Nada más me aterra la posibilidad de que el disco duro de 500 GB mi PC falle y con él se vayan algunos proyectos y PCB's que algún día quizás realice.
Ahora, si miramos electrónicamente, el artilugio despierta codicia. No está de más tener uno.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 22, 2019)

Pueden mandar a moderación lo que dije pero es una realidad.
Incluso muchos de nosotros lo hemos hecho y no nos cansamos de eso y lo haríamos todos los días y diría. Aa que sin vergüenza tienes la memoria atascada de pura porquería.

Si canciones de banda y reggaeton.


----------



## Lolo71 (Ene 22, 2019)

que barbaridad coterraneo trilo-byte que no heramos fifis,como banda y regeton,un poco de cumbia,norteña o hasta guapango.
Bueno en gustos se rompen generos.hay que ir pensando en los santos reyes haber si no la traen.se vale soñar no?.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 22, 2019)

Si el hilo sobrevive, en 12 años lo vamos a leer y nos va a dar risa lo avanzada de la tecnologia, mientras vemos como guardar nuestros archivos en un nuevo sistema de almacenamiento masivo portatil basado en tecnologia microelectronica organica con capacidad superior a los 100TB, por conexion inalambrica nada de USB


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 22, 2019)

Cuando yo era chavito en la biblioteca de mi escuela "bachillerato tecnológico" había un libro de computadoras personales y muy curioso decía que las computadoras ya no usarán diskette y usarán discos duros y si la tecnología lo permite llegaremos a tener discos duros de hasta ¡10 GB!


----------



## miquel Angel (Feb 1, 2019)

Hay que tener cuidado con la compra de memorias de mucha capacidad porque le ponen una capacidad virtual


----------



## peperc (Feb 1, 2019)

hola, les consulto: que es mejor ?? un disco externo ?? que me han dicho que es USB ? 
o usar un pendrive ?
o un disco de estado solido ? ( que por lo que vi son kingston de 240 a 480 Gb ... NO de Tb) ...

yo mire mi computadora y uso en total 60 Gb , asi que cualquiera me sobra , pero la verdad, ya no se que pensar , que comprar, es para uso generico, como respaldo y en algun caso usarlo como disco , o sea meterle tambien el sistema operativo ..
gracias


----------



## Agustinw (Feb 1, 2019)

Mmm para series y peliculas necesitas bastante capacidad y una memoria flash es más fiable para transportar que un HDD. Tengo descargadas las 7 temporadas de GOT calidad bluray 1080p y son 360GB, imaginense lo que ocuparía si fuese 4K.
Además si trabajas de edición de video, fotografía y haces filmaciones donde generalmente se captura en crudo con baja compresión necesitas un montón de capacidad para almacenar todo.


----------



## miquel Angel (Feb 1, 2019)

*Y*o compre *UN* pendrive de 250*GB* y no reproduce videos se congela*B*a *LA *imagen*,* la desarme y en su interior me decia la memoria que su capacidad era de 8 GB que clase *D*e estafa es para que los colegas re*V*isen y no les pase lo mismo


----------

